# CDL driver/ laborer CT



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

Anyone know of any companies looking for a CDL B driver/laborer? It just isn't working out for me at the company I work for now. Enough is enough.


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

What kind of work are you looking for ?


----------



## advl66 (Feb 14, 2009)

I'd like to stay in the construction field. But I know winter is a rough time of the year for that.


----------



## dirtnazi (Feb 12, 2010)

That's what we do if you want give me a call 860-883-4640 thanks Brian


----------



## threeleaf (Dec 23, 2008)

give me a call 860 209 3844 Allen


----------

